# Keeping Chickens and rabbits



## Mr.Fitnah

Anyone doing any urban farming?


----------



## strollingbones

i dont keep animals other than the damn domestica companions that are either eating me out of house and home or sending me to the vet.....

i know rabbits are the big meat animal.....sorry i aint thumping one in the head then breaking its neck...call me a girl....

the cost of keeping chickens....i buy eggs from a friend and local grower....love them eggs....but chickens are costly esp if you have varmits trying to get in and kill them....

i would go for rabbits in the city...if you are that cold and heartless...and all


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## strollingbones

lol then you want to do rabbits they dont take up much room....you will need a hutch...with a bottom tray....they reproduce fast...dont buy just any rabbit..find a meat rabbit...but they will breed...well like rabbits...you ever cooked a rabbit?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Never  but I have a line on  New zealanders and Ive watched them being killed and butchered.
I have the  wire  and most of the lumber.
Im just waiting  until we are  closer to meltdown before I get on it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I think Ill look  for timothy grass seeds to plant


----------



## Big Black Dog

I kept about 35 chickens around 7 years ago.  Had a nice pen for them and I had the top covered with wire to keep the owls and hawks out.  The raccoons couldn't get in either.  raccoons love chicken eggs.  It became quite a chore after about 6 months.  Of course the  ground in their pen got well worn down and as a result, every time it would rain it would be a muddy mess.  Add the smell of chicken poop to the muddy ground and you have quite the odor going for you.  They produced a fair number of eggs but in the long run it just wasn't worth it to me to keep the cluckers.  Loaded them up and took them down to the local meat processor and we ate chickens around here for a good long while.  Their coop and pen was eventually torn down to make way for a new garage.  It was an ok experience and if you're into it, there is a bit of fun and enjoyment in it all.  It helps if your rooster keeps his mouth shut around sun up every day.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My sister has a chicken coop with I don't how many chickens inside. She has set traps for and killed the biggest rats I have *ever* seen.
She lives on the foothills of the Sierra Nevada mountains so she gets visits from coyotes looking to feast on her chickens as well.


----------



## Anguille

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Anyone doing any urban farming?


Not with livestock.

However, friends of a friend of mine are doing some suburban farming and I get to eat some of the freshest tastiest eggs I've ever eaten. 

I'd do it if I had the space.


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Anyone doing any urban farming?



cleaned any rabbits?


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpwhOE74TMA&feature=related]YouTube - Rabbit: skinning and preparing with Mark Gilchrist[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Side business, selling rabbit feet!


----------



## strollingbones

yall do realize this is the "arts and crafts" forum not the fucking kill things forum/

but tis otay....gunny says no one posts here....but me...i think we could post porno here and no one will notice....lol....you go first


----------



## editec

I keep a dog around and I feed her and keep her fat and happy _...just in case._


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Side business, selling rabbit feet!



that chef cleaned that rabbit in 2:30 or so, i saw another guy do it on the floor of his garage took him almost 10 minutes...i think ill go wiht the chef on this one.


----------



## strollingbones

you got to cook them for a long time...to get that gamey smell out....i do a boil with onions and carrots


----------



## AllieBaba

Rabbits scream when they're being killed. It's horrible. The neighbors will NOT like it.

And rabbit meat is greasy, I hate it. I like game and home-grown meat, but I don't do rabbit.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

My neighbors will be killed in the first week of food riots


----------



## Phoenix

AllieBaba said:


> Rabbits scream when they're being killed. It's horrible. The neighbors will NOT like it.
> 
> And rabbit meat is greasy, I hate it. I like game and home-grown meat, but I don't do rabbit.



Whether or not they make noise when being killed probably depends on the method - just like with anything else.


As to the greasiness - rabbits and squirrels and a lot of other things - make good loose-meat, BBQ sandwiches.  Bear can be pretty greasy but works well for that.  Or you can put rabbit, duck, squirrel and goose all together for barbequed meat.  Pretty simple and good.  Just make sure to get all the little bones out.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits scream when they're being killed. It's horrible. The neighbors will NOT like it.
> 
> And rabbit meat is greasy, I hate it. I like game and home-grown meat, but I don't do rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not they make noise when being killed probably depends on the method - just like with anything else.
> 
> 
> As to the greasiness - rabbits and squirrels and a lot of other things - make good loose-meat, BBQ sandwiches.  Bear can be pretty greasy but works well for that.  Or you can put rabbit, duck, squirrel and goose all together for barbequed meat.  Pretty simple and good.  Just make sure to get all the little bones out.
Click to expand...

Im not going to keep bears.


----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Im not going to keep bears.



Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going to keep bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your sense of adventure?
Click to expand...

I can prove Im manly in other ways.


----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I can prove Im manly in other ways.



I wasn't questioning your manliness - just your sense of adventure.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can prove Im manly in other ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't questioning your manliness - just your sense of adventure.
Click to expand...

Oh thank God.


----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Oh thank God.



Yep.  You can breathe a huge sigh of relief now.


----------



## strollingbones

o hell i will just rep ya both lol


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> o hell i will just rep ya both lol


I for one appreciate the  rep and need it.Thanks


----------



## strollingbones

Mr.Fitnah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o hell i will just rep ya both lol
> 
> 
> 
> I for one appreciate the  rep and need it.Thanks
Click to expand...


you have the makings of a good little rep ho ....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o hell i will just rep ya both lol
> 
> 
> 
> I for one appreciate the  rep and need it.Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have the makings of a good little rep ho ....
Click to expand...

Having been neg reps -500 in the first few hours will make you that way.


----------



## strollingbones

minus 500...what the hell did you say?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I dont recall. I caught the eye of ravi and her posse ,It wasn't lovely


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wooot!


----------



## strollingbones

i dont woot anymore....i havent in a while


----------



## Fatality

'Chicken underground' emerges in Indiana | IndyStar.com | The Indianapolis Star


----------



## strollingbones

chickens in the city...i guess you could do it...i hear a neighbors rooster at 5 to 6 am every morning he lives about a 1/2 mile away...think ajoining walls...and rats...chickens bring rats...the feed attracts  them....so will rabbits...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Chickens  yes rooster no.Rats
they are already here do to  the fruit trees and government programs.


----------



## Franz Marc

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Chickens  yes rooster no.Rats
> they are already here do to  the fruit trees and government programs.



don't you need to keep a rooster with them so they are "stimulated" to produce eggs?


----------

